# Amount of fabric help



## Urbanwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm wondering how many yards i would need of faux fur from distinctive fabrics to make a faun/satyr legs. I can't seem to find anything that would help me figure out how much i would need.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2011)

Urbanwolf said:


> I'm wondering how many yards i would need of faux fur from distinctive fabrics to make a faun/satyr legs. I can't seem to find anything that would help me figure out how much i would need.


 
I don't know much about making those kinds of legs but I imagine 2 to 3 yards would be a good rough estimate. You can always order more later on the down the road if it isn't enough.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2011)

3-4 yards depending on your size and/or hieght.


----------



## reaux (Mar 1, 2011)

one yard of fabric will be a 36x60 inch piece.  two yards should be plenty!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

reaux said:


> one yard of fabric will be a 36x60 inch piece.  two yards should be plenty!



thanks i'll probably get two yards since it is kind of expensive already for only one yard.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 2, 2011)

You might as well get all that you'll think you need and then some.

Because if you get two yards and it aint enough, Guess What! You get to pay shipping charges twice!


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

3 yards total.


----------

